# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wessels (Lemelerveld)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wessels

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Lemelerveld, Lemelerveld

Adres: Vilstersestraat 37, Lemelerveld

Website: www.docvadis.nl/huisartslemelerveld


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wessels*

----------

